

Error: "Your Password Must Be at Least 18770 Characters..." - henning
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/276304

======
slapshot
Cute, but according to the article it applies only to attempts to log into an
MIT realm.

~~~
keating
Clearly it's because they're from Harvard.

